# little fishes



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2019)

I once thought about swallowing gold fish.
Should I feel guilty?
What had that fish ever done to me? 
But he slid down so easy. 
And like a fart, I couldn't help
 but wait for the wriggle. 

That was a jump, I know, but you know 
you can't help but inhale more deeply. 
We're monsters you see
-doing monstrous things
to the little fishes 
in the deep blue sea.


----------



## ned (Mar 8, 2019)

hello - I don't know what you're getting at here - but the writing doesn't help....

I once thought about swallowing gold fish. - plural fish
Should I feel guilty?
What had that fish ever done to me? - singular fish 
But he slid down so easy. - gender specific? - and the thought is now an act?
And like a fart, I couldn't help
but wait for the wriggle. - doesn't relate to a fart - couldn't help/wait.... surprise opposes anticipation - 

second verse seems all over the place.......inhale?
do goldfish live in the deep blue sea?

am I missing something? - please let me know.

perplexed Ned


----------



## escorial (Mar 8, 2019)

Gold fish have a 3 second memory which is all you need to read this....Bob,Bob,bob


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2019)

Perplexed ned, this was about whimsical thinking- imagining what it would be like going from the grand subject of live fish swallowing as a whole, to a specific incident, imagined, therefore plural to singular and personal ( in the mind) a he. Farts and fish don't relate but human reactions in anticipation of the dreaded thing, an in-your-belly- still alive fish-wriggle, or the first smelling of the bad smell, and the hyper focusing of ones senses to sense those things are 'like'. I mean, what do you do when someone says 'who farted?' snff- you take a good sniff. I did say it was a jump, which is something like a leap which means you have to go over an empty space to make the landing or the connection. Probably you don't get any of this, and I don't blame you, but I did try.


----------



## ned (Mar 9, 2019)

thanks for trying Kevin -

I'm afraid the explanation only took me deeper into the rabbit hole...

anybody else get this poem?


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

for me thinking about swallowing the gold fish led to/is connected to thinking about the destruction of the sea life.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 11, 2019)

Kevin said:


> I once *thought* about swallowing gold fish. _(was a drinking thing in the states)
> _Should I *feel guilty*?
> What had that fish ever done to me? _tries guilty_
> But he slid down so easy.
> ...



i think this speaks to frustration
at suggested change
and
comfort
in returning to routine.
an acceptance of demonization.

close enough, kevin?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 11, 2019)

When I saw this thread it made me think about this song:

[video=youtube;CkDX4pwBdf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkDX4pwBdf4[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2019)

A literal read is how I wrote it 
Danny, 3x, all-  it's not deep. It was a college thing once- _swallowing goldfish_- to prove ones male audacity ( I think, long time ago)  Acceptance of demonization - yes I was thinking that we're pretty much monsters to little creatures from their perspective. That was an afterthought that came as I went through the what if I ate/swallowed a live goldfish scenario. 

ned - I know goldfish don't live in the ocean but the lines came off the tongue so sweetly. Whimsy, and  
Ralph-,the last part was something borrowed/stolen from I don't know where... someone somewhere in the past that added deep blue sea for effect.

(edit - I looked it up- says a lyricist-Koehler-  from the vaudeville/cotton club, wrote for Cab Calloway; _"Between the devil and the deep blue sea_"; I've heard that line not knowing it was a song title- Koehler may have got it somewhere else).


----------



## rainyjuly (Mar 14, 2019)

This poem makes me feel I am that fish ,and to live in the blue sea is the best life style to me. Never be near to those people, maybe they are monsters and wanted to swallow you at any time. It is horrible.  At fact, people are fishes in the eyes of God. God decides people's fate , if people cannot decide theirs . Who knows? Do we have blue sea? Do the blue sea is safe as to a fish? Because people is not God .


----------



## Namyh (Mar 16, 2019)

Kevin - Back home, we were both poor and also fish eaters who would never think of swallowing gold fish whole without frying them first. LOL. Human beings!.......You gotta luv the carnivore in us! Whoa! Enjoyed your work Kevin. Namyh
P.S. - Now all of a sudden I'm hungry!


----------



## Hanat (Apr 29, 2019)

I understand the gist of it I'm just not sure how well it comes off


----------



## fspecter (May 19, 2019)

For me, this was about those rash decisions you make in the moment, and regret them almost as soon as they begin – but you have to proceed.

That's what I got from: 'you can't help but inhale more deeply. '

I liked this, as well – talked to me about the inherent evils of the human condition.

'We're monsters you see
-doing monstrous things'


----------



## killerbees (May 21, 2019)

Cute poem.


----------



## tessana.m (Jun 14, 2019)

This started off okay. Yeah, I get it, you're trying to be minimalist- small images, bla bla bla. But... Dude... The fart part? Couldn't you have used a less embarrassing comparison? 
Keep writing, though you have a spark of depth, which is good.
-Tessana


----------

